# Chili #1



## kc5tpy (Jan 11, 2014)

This is the recipe I make most often ( because it is easy ).  My Texas brothers will frown because it is with beans.  I have not written anything down for my recipe using "stew meat".  I will do and post.   This recipe requires that you make the Texas beans recipe I posted earlier.  Foamheart also recently posted a thread which uses chopped brisket that I think will be something to try, if you add some sort of fat to a British supermarket brisket.  Texas chili means different things to different folks.  "Traditionally" Texas chili has NO beans.  If as here I am using mince, I like beans added.  If I am making using chunks of beef, I chose NO beans.  Either/or tastes pretty good served over boiled rice ( for the U.K. palate ), and even better with the cornbread recipe I posted earlier.

The first problem you folks have here is chili powder.  Chili powder in the States is a mix of several different spices; and the good stuff it is seldom HOT.  Chili powder here is just ground cayenne pepper, so you MUST use the mild.  Add heat with other things if you chose.  The lack of a good chile powder SERIOUSLY affects this recipe.  I ship a certain brand from the States.

Please excuse the format as this is part of an Excel spreadsheet recipe book I have developed for my kids.  I have altered this for the U.K. market.  I will post #2 at a later date.


CHILI
              
INGREDIENTS:
                     
2 lbs - MINCED BEEF
              
1 lb. - PINTO BEANS - COOKED.  SEE TEXAS BEAN POST
              
1/2 med. ONION - CHOPPED
              
2 lg. CLOVES - GARLIC - MINCED
              
2 tbs. - MILD CHILI POWDER
             
1 tbs.  - PICANTE SAUCE.  USE OLD EL PASO OR DISCOVERY
              
1 tbs. LEA AND PERRINS WORCHESTERSHIRE SAUCE
              
1/2 cn. BEER
              
1 - JALAPENO PEPPER - CHOPPED
              
1 WHOLE - BAY LEAF
              
2 tbs. - KETCHUP OR 2 tbs. TOMATO PUREE
              
1 tsp. SALT
              
1/2 tsp. - BLACK PEPPER
                                                  
DIRECTIONS:
      
IF YOU CHOOSE, THE KETCHUP WILL ADD A SLIGHTLY SWEET TASTE TO OFFSET THE HEAT.  GO TO YOUR LOCAL BUTCHER AND ASK HIM TO GRIND  THE BEEF AND PORK THROUGH THE COARSEST PLATE HE HAS ( ADDS TEXTURE ).  FOR A LITTLE TWIST USE 750g. MINCED BEEF AND 250g. MINCED PORK.  LIGHTLY BROWN BEEF/PORK.  ADD ONION, GARLIC, SALT AND PEPPER AND CONTINUE TO BROWN UNTIL ONIONS ARE CLEAR.  ADD REMAINING  INGREDIENTS ( including beans ) .  STIR WELL.  COVER WITH WATER TO 1" ABOVE THE CHILI.  BRING TO RAPID BOIL.  REDUCE HEAT.  STIR WELL.  REMOVE BAY LEAF AFTER 5 MINUTES.  REDUCE HEAT.  COVER AND SIMMER 20 MINUTES.  STIR TWICE REMOVE THE LID AND BOIL ON HIGH HEAT UNTIL CHILI THICKENS.  FOR A THICKER CHILI ADD 1 tbs. FLOUR DURING THE MEAT/ONION BROWNING PROCESS.ONLY LEAVE THE BAY LEAF IN FOR 5 MINUTES.  IT BECOMES TOO STRONG AFTER THAT.
                                                               
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[endif]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[if !supportMisalignedRows]
[endif]
[endif]
[endif]


----------



## smurf assassin (Jan 29, 2014)

sounds good, i myself love chili, one thing my wife puts in is chorizo, it's adds a great taste in my opinion


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello.  Chorzio should work well in this also.  You can also use stewing steak.  Lightly flour and brown the beef, add all the ingredients except for the beans.  Cook until beef is really tender.  Add the beans and just warm through.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

